# Help with Sky - Sat - Freeview Tavira



## fooboyuk (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi 

Hope you can help,

my parents live in portugal/tavira they have been their for 3 years and have been reciveing freeview sat channels through a sky box 
They want to upgrade to sky+ so they can record / pause etc..... but as they don't pay a monthly fee at the moment they want to know what the options are 

if i got them a sky+ box from the UK would they be able plug and play 

would a freesat+ box work

would a recorder dvd with hdd work in europe

how much is the cheapest sky+ subsciption in portugal

hope you can help

kind regards

Mat


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Mat,
Ok here goes. 
Sky+ without subscription will not record.
Freesat+ will record.
A PVR HDD recorder will also work.
Legally, you cannot have a Sky subscription in Portugal. Some people (ahem) have their box and bills registered to a UK address, this works, apparently.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Also make sure they use a surge protected power point, a storm the other week blew my PVR hard drive, it is now a very expensive clock.


----------



## fooboyuk (Oct 24, 2009)

silvers said:


> Also make sure they use a surge protected power point, a storm the other week blew my PVR hard drive, it is now a very expensive clock.


Hi Silvers

Many Thanks for your reply ,

They learnt the hard way last year with the 'power / storm / surges when it fried their motherboard ! i got the whole pc replaced free of charge by world telecom though but thats a different story,

I think the DVDR with HDD is the best move worton/jumbo in faro quoted 300euro but i can get one in the UK for £120 and as they are over here for a week i need to move rapid,

will a dvd recorder sync with the existing sky box to record ?
will it be able to pause tv ?
will it conflict if it comes with built in freeview ?

sorry for all the questions if you could help it would be great 

Thanks in advance 

Regards

Mat


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problem Mat,
Firstly Freeview will obviously not work here, so i don't see that being a problem.
You connect the HDD DVD to both the Sky box and tv, so they will work together.
It will not pause live tv.
James


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*sky*

Hi Mat
Be a where that Sky is starting to track all this dodgy satellites in Europe, and around the world where expats are getting Sky for pennies, (2nd box billed in the UK). Seen some info, on Sky news, the other day about it. Portuguese Sky will start from around 10 Euros a month and it can go up to 60 plus I believe. Normal Sky will might last 6 months or 2 years, who knows how long, will take until they take actions to stop it?? 
John999


----------



## fooboyuk (Oct 24, 2009)

John999 said:


> Hi Mat
> Be a where that Sky is starting to track all this dodgy satellites in Europe, and around the world where expats are getting Sky for pennies, (2nd box billed in the UK). Seen some info, on Sky news, the other day about it. Portuguese Sky will start from around 10 Euros a month and it can go up to 60 plus I believe. Normal Sky will might last 6 months or 2 years, who knows how long, will take until they take actions to stop it??
> John999


Hi Thanks

They paid £300euro from a UK engineer in Tavira 3 years ago , he supplied the box and set the dish up on freeview/free sat , so they just paid a one off fee and only get few channels, so i hope thats not classed as dodgy??

I have bought them a LG dvd recorder with HDD of ebay in UK so they can take it back and use to record programms - fingers crossed it works

Thanks to you both for your advise

Thread closed , until they come back at Christmas with more problems !!

I've told them to join this website , i told them its to know they are not alone !

Kind Regards

Mat


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Get them one of these:

Humax FoxSat HDR - Freesat HD Digital Recorder


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

fooboyuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you can help,
> 
> ...




Hi Mat

If you could send me a PM I would be happy to let you have a good solution for your parents. Do you have Sky in the UK?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*sky*

That is exactly what I was talking about. The program I saw was about Expats around the world using, 1.4 to 1.6m dishes, with a second box billed to an UK address, (with the card), and you can get sky anywhere. Ours is costing us just over 10 pounds a month, my question is; for how long is that going to work and what it will be the repercussions to our relatives when they start tracking them down?? 
John999


----------



## LeanneMighten (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there
I have been in Portugal for just over a year and I have found that the best way is to have someone in the UK with a subscription and ask them to get the multiroom package - and additional £10 per month. Then they send the additional box to you. You can record, even get the HD channels (if you pay the extra that is - but they do work!). However, you do need a satellite dish to do this - I think the recommended span is 1.8m, and there are plenty of places here that will supply and install them for you, even though it is not legal to have a Sky subscription here. 
Hope this helps.
Leanne


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you go down the multiroom road make sure that the skybox and the card are activated in the UK before you try to install here in Portugal.
If you try to activate the box/card here multiroom won't work


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

It isn´t legal, we all know that. The question is: how long is that going to work, until our relatives start getting booked??? Do you truly believe that we are more cleaver than them?? Do you realize how many millions of pounds they are losing with this?? Yes I believe that we are the “clever ones”, because we moved abroad. Do you really believe in that???
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I much prefer to look on my cup being half full rather than half empty.


----------

